# [OT] Che distro userà Linus Torvalds? E Richard Stallman?

## jesus_was_rasta

Come da topic!   :Wink: 

Stallman userà Debian o Slackware, quasi certo, ma Linus?

Qualcuno disse Red Hat,  :Shocked:  l'ho letto da qualche parte, ma io non ci voglio credere...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Notte!   :Cool: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

RMS usa Debian. Gliel'ho vista quando è venuto a Torino, qualche anno fa.   :Cool: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

C'avrei giurato...

Tanto che in Debian gli hanno dedicato un pacchetto chiamato virtual-rms, uno Stallman virtuale che va a caccia di pacchetti non-free.

MI-TI-CO!   :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si rms usa debian.. mentre Linus usa suse (almeno cosi sapevo io)

----------

## -flash-

Bah.. sono stato un debianer convinto per quasi 4 anni e ora son passato gentoo e veramente gentoo e' impresionante. Trovo TUTTO quando faccio emerge -s .. apt invece no..Sia su debian usavo la unstable che su gentoo uso ~x86 e devo dire che trovavo molti piu' pacchetti corrotti su deb che su gentoo.

Quindi, matematicamente

gentoo > debian

----------

## PXL

vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta...

----------

## comio

 *PXL wrote:*   

> vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta...

 

non condivido questa affermazione.

luigi

----------

## MonsterMord

Linus usava una RedHat al lavoro e una SuSE a casa, giusto per essere bipartisan. Una distro USA e una distro EURO.

Questo almeno qualche anno fa quando lavorara ancora per transmeta.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *PXL wrote:*   

> vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta...

 

Questo thread lo considero come un "lo sapevate che?" piu' che l'n-sima guerra tra distro.

"Le distribuzioni sono come le fidanzate: ognuno ha la sua, ed e' la piu' bella di tutte "

 :Razz: 

----------

## federico

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Linus usava una RedHat al lavoro e una SuSE a casa, giusto per essere bipartisan. Una distro USA e una distro EURO.
> 
> Questo almeno qualche anno fa quando lavorara ancora per transmeta.

 

Io ero rimasto che per contratto lavorativo usava redhat...

Per contorno possiamo citare un italiano, "Arcangeli" che e' pagato da suse e lavora nel team per lo sviluppo del kernel.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *federico wrote:*   

>  "Arcangeli" che e' pagato da suse e lavora nel team per lo sviluppo del kernel.

 

Per la precisione Arcangeli e' un dipendente della Novell, appartiene alla divisione SuSE e si occupa dello sviluppo della vm di linux.

Arcangeli _naturalmente_ usa SuSE.

----------

## federico

La Nowell appartiene a SuSE ?

----------

## gutter

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> "Le distribuzioni sono come le fidanzate: ognuno ha la sua, ed è la più bella di tutte "
> ...

 

Non concordo. L'altra sera ho visto la nuova fidanzata di un amico mio   :Shocked:   e avrei fatto a cambio cedendo la mia e prendendomi lei   :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *federico wrote:*   

> La Nowell appartiene a SuSE ?

 

E' il contrario, la Novell ha rilevato SuSE.

http://www.novell.com

Nell'ultima slide del talk di Arcangeli al CodeJam2004 c'era una scritta NOVELL(R) che non lasciava dubbi in proposito.

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Tanto che in Debian gli hanno dedicato un pacchetto chiamato virtual-rms, uno Stallman virtuale che va a caccia di pacchetti non-free.

 

In una qualche intervista ho letto che consigliava la gnuLinEx in quanto 100% GNU.

Ma non ricordo la fonte... forse in Codice Aperto

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> "Le distribuzioni sono come le fidanzate: ognuno ha la sua, ed e' la piu' bella di tutte "
> ...

 

Questa me la segno... mi son sganasciato dalle risate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Questa me la segno... mi son sganasciato dalle risate 

 

Non e' la mia, l'ho letta sfogliando LinuxDaZero http://erlug.linux.it/linuxdazero/ldz.html

A pag. 54 afferma:

<<Quale distribuzione?

 Volete rompere l'armonia di un allegro gruppo di sostenitori di Linux? Con aria innocente infiltratevi tra loro e chiedete:  ma qual e' la distribuzione migliore ? Subito si scateneranno accese e intense discussioni, del tutto insanabili e - per la veritÃ  - piuttosto inutili. Ogni  distro  ha punti a favore e a sfavore, tanto che un noto esponente della comunita' ha una volta affermato:  Le distribuzioni sono come le fidanzate: ognuno ha la sua, ed e' la piu' bella di tutte >>

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

Stallman debianista (visto che è l'unica distro che lavora ancora su GNU hurd), ma Linus susista e redhattista è brutto... era meglio un LFS cosa che prima o poi farò anche io per provarla  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Mi sembra che RMS usava una debian non nuova, ma del periodo in cui era ancora tutto free software

----------

## X-Drum

 *PXL wrote:*   

> vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta...

 

quoto

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 :Shocked: 

Linus con CappelloRosso, non ce lo vedo, non gli dona...

Lui che ha dato fuoco alle polveri credevo fosse uno del tipo "scarico il sorgente, lo modifico quel tanto che mi serve [perchè così è ottimizzato] e me lo ricompilo da zero".

Mah, sicuramente non avrà tempo da perdere a ricompilare tutto come facciamo noi   :Laughing:   (un po' di autoironia!)

Io la RedHat la chiamo la "Microsoft di Linux", per le sue politiche fortemente orientate al business.

Il business ti fa perdere la concentrazione sullo sviluppo del prodotto, portandoti a volgere la tua attenzione più al mercato che al debug del compilatore....

Infatti RH il desktop ha finito per abbandonarlo: server=soldoni, utente=spiccioli.

Ammirabile quanto ha fatto, ha dimostrato come guadagnare alla grande con Linux, però _IO_ non ho necessità dei loro prodotti e non ho voglia, visto la fatica che mi costa, di imparare e ed esplorare ambienti con qualche lucchetttino qua e là, qualche porticina con scritto "accesso riservato solo al personale autorizzato".

Il PC è mio, e l'ambiente è casa mia: vado dove voglio!

Quando fra circa 2 anni luce, secolo più secolo meno, sarò un vero geek di Linux non avrò problemi a gestire server a catena con la più normale delle distro, senza la super mega startosferica "RH-Enterprise-NextGeneration-FutureReady-MasterOfPuppets"

Master Of Puppets?!

Yeahh!!    :Cool: 

----------

## Gaap

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *PXL wrote:*   vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta... 
> 
> quoto

 

Non capisco tutte queste braccine corte.. personalmente per iniziare ho comprato Suse 9.3 (90 euro) e inclusi ad essa c'erano dei manuali a dir poco stupendi.. c'è chi contribuisce alla comunità donando la propria conoscenza nel sistema e c'è chi ci mette del suo, anche se "pochi" soldi..

Penso che l'open non debba necessariamente essere free.. in fondo, secondo me, la sua filosofia non lo prevede affatto.. no?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *PXL wrote:*   vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta... 
> 
> quoto 
> 
> Non capisco tutte queste braccine corte.. personalmente per iniziare ho comprato Suse 9.3 (90 euro) e inclusi ad essa c'erano dei manuali a dir poco stupendi.. c'è chi contribuisce alla comunità donando la propria conoscenza nel sistema e c'è chi ci mette del suo, anche se "pochi" soldi..
> ...

 

io non capisco perche non leggi i post prima di fare reply:

comparare != comprare

----------

## Gaap

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*    *X-Drum wrote:*    *PXL wrote:*   vi prego... basta comparare distro... basta... 
> 
> quoto 
> 
> Non capisco tutte queste braccine corte.. personalmente per iniziare ho comprato Suse 9.3 (90 euro) e inclusi ad essa c'erano dei manuali a dir poco stupendi.. c'è chi contribuisce alla comunità donando la propria conoscenza nel sistema e c'è chi ci mette del suo, anche se "pochi" soldi..
> ...

 

....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ....

 :Razz:  ok dopo questa mi sa' che vado a dormire... sorry

----------

## Peach

RSM ora non è passato ad una gentoo-based?

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi permetto di essere perplesso verso affermazioni del tipo "Linus col cappello rosso, oh mio dio..." oppure "Linus che usa RedHat, non ci posso credere.. scigura!". che problema c'è?

comunque io so per certo che Alan Cox lavora su RedHat/Fedora

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> comunque io so per certo che Alan Cox lavora su RedHat/Fedora

 

jawhol

----------

## IlGab

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando fra circa 2 anni luce, secolo più secolo meno, sarò un vero geek di Linux non avrò problemi a gestire server a catena con la più normale delle distro, senza la super mega startosferica "RH-Enterprise-NextGeneration-FutureReady-MasterOfPuppets"
> 
> 

 

Giusto una nota che non centra nulla col topic.

In determinati ambienti non conta quanto tu sei skillato e che quindi puoi usare la distro che vuoi, conta la certificazione del software e dell'ambiente stesso, quindi RH o SuSe enterprise o il supporto ti darà picche quando sarai nei casini e l' IT manager alle tue spalle, con un piccone fra le mani, domanderà "A che punto siamo ? Quando ritorniamo in produzione ?".

----------

## thewally

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non concordo. L'altra sera ho visto la nuova fidanzata di un amico mio    e avrei fatto a cambio cedendo la mia e prendendomi lei  

 

Ehm... spero per te che questo commento non esca dal forum   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Non concordo. L'altra sera ho visto la nuova fidanzata di un amico mio    e avrei fatto a cambio cedendo la mia e prendendomi lei   
> 
> Ehm... spero per te che questo commento non esca dal forum    

 

Oddio non avevo letto   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Capisco gutter... è il solito annoso problema... se solo se ne potesse avere più di una per volta...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Beh, chi ha detto che non si può?   :Twisted Evil: 

(ok, fine dell'OT per me  :Razz: )

----------

## thewally

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Beh, chi ha detto che non si può?   

 

Le ore di urla che poi ti prendi....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> (ok, fine dell'OT per me )

 

Chiudo anche io   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nuitari

allora

scambio ragazza castana, 18 anni, altezza 1.65, peso 51 kg, capelli lunghi castani, carnagione olivastra, occhi castani, magra. Misure: seconda di reggiseno e seconda di sedere.

Scambio con: mora, alta 1.80, magra, reggiseno dalla 3 abbondante in su. Cervello possibilmente non bacato. 

se la avete disponibile contattatemi   :Cool: 

 :Shocked: 

----------

